# veteran/mod etc- how?



## UrbexHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

When i joined up a few months ago, i think i vaugely remember reading a thread about becoming a mod or veteran. Now i cant for the life of me remember where it was! Dont wanna seem eager to please or insanely power hungry, just purely curious


----------



## phill.d (Feb 6, 2012)

UrbexHunter said:


> When i joined up a few months ago, i think i vaugely remember reading a thread about becoming a mod or veteran. Now i cant for the life of me remember where it was! Dont wanna seem eager to please or insanely power hungry, just purely curious



It's an esoteric thing, a secret known only to the Illuminati 

Seriously... just enjoy doing what your doing, irrelevant of what tag you have next to your name!


----------



## lilli (Feb 6, 2012)

Genrally if you ask about being a mod your never going to be one  

Vetreran denotes a period of time served.... Ive been here since 2005 so I think I qualify as an OAP!


----------



## Krypton (Feb 7, 2012)

Veteran member goes by post count i think

Moderators are appointed by the administrator


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 7, 2012)

you gotta suck a lot of .... 

sorry wrong forum


----------



## jools (Feb 7, 2012)

If you don't get locked up you'll probably attain veteran status at some time,,,,,, I found this about becoming a moderator,,,,,

"At the time appointed for meeting, a meal of humble pie is eaten when a lecture is preached by the moderator of the last Assembly, or, in his/her absence, by a former moderator. Immediately thereafter the Assembly is constituted with a collection, and a provisional roll, consisting of the names of commissioners appointed at least twenty-one days before, is submitted in printed form by the clerk. The General Assembly elects its moderator on nominations made immediately after the Assembly has been constituted, who then takes the chair.


----------



## krela (Feb 7, 2012)

Krypton said:


> Veteran member goes by post count i think
> 
> Moderators are appointed by the administrator



This. 

Veteran simply means you've been around a while, and it happens automatically within the forum software when you fulfill a certain criteria based on how long you've been a member and how many posts you've made. It's totally meaningless in any other sense and is no judgement of value.

Moderators are appointed when they are needed, and as a general rule of thumb someone asking about how to become a mod automatically excludes them from ever being considered...


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 7, 2012)

... or one day you log on and find a PM asking if you'd like to take the job on ***for a starting salary of £26K.

_***may contain elements of complete boolsheet._


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't wanna be a mod, I'd rather be a rocker! Anyone fancy Brighton sea front this weekend?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 7, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I don't wanna be a mod, I'd rather be a rocker! Anyone fancy Brighton sea front this weekend?



lol..i think the should be a job called a "Seeker" Job Description: hours to suit...mileage paid for...objective is to seek out new splores and document them on a daily basis...salery..£65k.

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm still a mod at heart and miss my Lambretta


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 7, 2012)

night crawler said:


> I'm still a mod at heart and miss my Lambretta



You're gonna get a kicking.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 7, 2012)

Watch it scooter boy or I'll run over your fishtail parker on my Beezer C15...


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Feb 7, 2012)

lilli said:


> Genrally if you ask about being a mod your never going to be one


I ended up being a mod on 3 different forums a few years ago (not this one), and to be honest, after a while it becomes a pain and occasionally a liability. 
I once had to edit a topic that had been started by another moderator who'd been on the forum much longer than me. But I had to do it, otherwise things would have got out of hand. It started because he slagged off one of his mates who wasn't a forum member. Then someone told him about it, so he joined up and insisted on his right to reply. The moderator who'd started the thread had gone offline by this point, so I deleted the reply because of the verbal abuse. Next thing I know, the guy has posted a "Where has my thread gone ?" topic so I made the topic invisible and PM'd him to ask if he could carry on his argument by email or PM. I think that's the most interesting thing that's ever happened as far as moderating forums is concerned. Apart from when the same forum got hacked by some Russians and lots of people who were logged in at the time got a computer virus. 

The only forum that's left now that I moderate is Lockergnomes, and all I ever do on there is delete spam and ban spammers who sign up.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 7, 2012)

night crawler said:


> I'm still a mod at heart and miss my Lambretta



I started off on Lambo's (have you seen how much they fetch now?) Last one was 225! Had the sense to move to mbikes... ...it was a speed thing. I agree with the moderator thing.....must be a chore doin other pepes stuff.


----------



## MD (Feb 8, 2012)

Veteran Members 
are usually old and crochety
so im told


----------



## highcannons (Feb 8, 2012)

MD said:


> Veteran Members
> are usually old and crochety
> so im told



Bah! Humbug!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 8, 2012)

UrbexHunter said:


> When i joined up a few months ago, i think i vaugely remember reading a thread about becoming a mod or veteran. Now i cant for the life of me remember where it was! Dont wanna seem eager to please or insanely power hungry, just purely curious



I run / own a couple of forums, not anything within this industry mind but trust me, don't be too excited about becoming a Mod! It's nice to have a title next to your name but why offer? Sure if I was asked on here, I would think about it to help out where I could but I wouldn't offer myself for the job! 

Enjoy what your doing now and just remember, the only perks of being a Mod is you get to read new member posts a few moments before others, you can delete others posts and you get sex on tap...although I maybe wrong with the last comment


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> the only perks of being a Mod is you get to read new member posts a few moments before others



Can you? That's news to me lol. 

We don't pre-moderate anything on here, any moderation is done retroactively where needed.

What you see is all there is.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 8, 2012)

As a mod on a classic Landrover forum ....It's usually a case of "Damned if you do and Damned if you don't" ...pretty thankless task BUT a part of forums in general .

In fairness the Landrover thing is pretty even tempered considering the broad range of subjects involved (anything from the afore mentioned crotchety old vehicles to steam engines and ROC posts ...ex mod petrol cookers a dash of mine exploring AND beyond lol.

The stuff that kicks off on some fora would make a teacher on playground duty wince lol


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 8, 2012)

MD said:


> Veteran Members
> are usually old and crochety
> so im told



Less of the old


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 8, 2012)

krela said:


> Can you? That's news to me lol.
> 
> We don't pre-moderate anything on here, any moderation is done retroactively where needed.
> 
> What you see is all there is.



Ah ok maybe I was wrong on that bit too then!  I thought when you first signed up, posts went through a Mod but it's been a while so couldn't remember.

Well, it's just reduced the list of things you get too do then!


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Ah ok maybe I was wrong on that bit too then!  I thought when you first signed up, posts went through a Mod but it's been a while so couldn't remember.
> 
> Well, it's just reduced the list of things you get too do then!



Not on this forum, they never have and they never will.


----------



## magmo (Feb 8, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> ... or one day you log on and find a PM asking if you'd like to take the job on ***for a starting salary of £26K.
> 
> QUOTE]
> And a bonus that would make a Banker jealous....


----------



## smiler (Feb 8, 2012)

MD said:


> Veteran Members
> are usually old and crochety
> so im told



Oh True Very True.


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2012)

MD said:


> Veteran Members
> are usually old and crochety
> so im told



I resemble that comment.

Did I say resemble?? I meant resent... resent!!


----------



## Krypton (Feb 8, 2012)

The way this forum is run is a fine example of how it should be really.

1 admin - why? Forums only really needs one person with access to the major settings, otherwise its just a liability.

4/5 mods - why? Contrary to popular belief Moderators do very little - only occasionally do threads need to be closed etc.

Too many cooks spoil the broth, and too many mods end up stepping on each others toes.


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2012)

Krypton said:


> The way this forum is run is a fine example of how it should be really.
> 
> 1 admin - why? Forums only really needs one person with access to the major settings, otherwise its just a liability.
> 
> ...



Yeah you're spot on there Krypton, the more mods the less the consistency in moderation, and then it actually ends up being counter-productive by confusing people so they don't know where they stand.


----------



## GavinJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree from bitter experience.

I used to run a forum for a part of the club scene primarily in the South wales area but we did expand it nationally. We had several different lounges and each venue had their own forum too. Each venue moderated their own forum with the main moderators doing the others and just overseeing. The problem was that everyone moderated differently and people didn't know what was acceptable where. One venue would be happy with a comment when another objected. Add into the mix bitchy drag queens who wanted to moderate but i wouldn't allow, competing clubs and then their punters and I can assure you being the administrator was a nightmare. It got that moderators were scared to moderate, people would text or ring me to complain that something was being said and I couldn't move from the pc. I know I shouldn't have allowed my phone number out but as I dj'd in some of the clubs that was unavaoidable.

What did I do? Easy - closed the forum and got my life back


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 9, 2012)

If I got a bonus I could afford to have my C15 done up, or at least get the bits of old Mod cleaned out of the chain...


----------

